# Shakespeare wild cat rod for Flatheads



## rugbyoholic16 (Feb 5, 2013)

hey guys, i was wondering how this rod preforms and if a 4000 crossfire-3iB would be a good combination. i know its an extremely cheap setup but i had to buy four combos four a group of friends.

i was also wondering what lb test i should put on here and what kind of line (mono or braid).

thanks for your help guys


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

that's a pretty light set up for flathead. I don't know much about the reel, but the rod is pretty light for flathead, I have eyed them a time or two for channels though. Im sure it would hold up to some 10-15lb fish, If you can get it on the reel I wouldn't go any less than 25lb line.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd say 20# test at the least. But the heavier the better, those guys can fight. I've been eyeballing this 76# test braided line at Bass Pro. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Save the money and buy one nice combo, make your friends buy their own stuff! lol. 

Honestly though, that combo is a bit light. People have caught big flatheads on bass and even crappie gear, so it could work. Its not ideal to use undersized gear for the fish your targeting though obviously. The longer you have to fight the fish the more you stress you put on them, lots of stress can kill fish. Flathead are a pretty hardy fish though, so you should be ok if you handle them properly. 

If your going the cheap route on these setups then there is no debate to be had on line choice. Go for a good cheap mono like 25-30lb berkley big game.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea a nicer combo will definitely help. You will have your hands full if you hook into a nice one on that setup, but it can be done. Don't fish too much timber because they will definitely be pulling you into it or snapping you off.


----------

